# Chanel - catwalk S/S 2014 Paris x40



## brian69 (2 Okt. 2013)

.
















 











 
























 











 
























 











 ​


----------



## koftus89 (4 Okt. 2013)

danke fürs teilen.


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

danke für die bilder


----------



## leonadaily (4 Dez. 2013)

Amazing collection ♥


----------



## celeb2012 (16 Feb. 2014)

design rating: 6/10


----------



## toblohm (19 Aug. 2014)

Chanel - catwalk the best


----------



## allanya1974 (25 Aug. 2014)

thanks so much for these.


----------



## albert30 (26 Aug. 2014)

thanks for these pics


----------



## emdots (4 Sep. 2014)

I love this collection, thanks!


----------



## pimpf2 (6 Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Modebilder!


----------



## Wolfordy2000 (17 Okt. 2014)

Tolle Bilder - Danke


----------



## Peyonce (7 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## ashcroft1981 (17 Jan. 2015)

catwalk the best


----------



## haensler88 (12 Feb. 2015)

chanel - tres chic!


----------



## ashcroft1981 (18 Feb. 2015)

danke !!!!!


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Danke für die feinen Bilder, sie lassen auf einen netten Sommer hoffen


----------

